
Ask HN: How creepy are Google and Facebook wireless? - username223
I&#x27;ve recently noticed &quot;Google wireless&quot; at various Starbucks, which has a click-through accepting Google&#x27;s usual &quot;we own you&quot; ToS, and also an even creepier &quot;Facebook wireless&quot; at a couple of coffee shops.  Any idea how much data they&#x27;re harvesting if I don&#x27;t use a VPN?
======
quadrangularis
Yikes. I would use a VPN, preferably one configured to use UDP over port 53.

~~~
jakeva
I've never heard of this. What is the advantage over just using https via a
VPN verified to do no logging?

~~~
atmosx
With VPN all the traffic is encrypted, not just https... Plus , https might
work for you, but your DNS requests are still plain text. You could use
DNSCrypt and DNSSEC (combined).

A VPN though, makes your life so much easier, you just open the connection and
router everything through it.

~~~
jakeva
Yes, but that wasn't the question. The question was what does UDP over port 53
get you?

~~~
rndmind
That's the port and protocol DNS queries used, therefore it is usually never
blocked.

